# How to hunt for artifacts...



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2011)

Never tried this before.
I lease 1280 acres from a timber company.
It is in the Indian Springs area of Butts co. Ga.
Big Sandy creek bi-sects the property with a half dozen of so creeks feeding into it, multiple drains and such.

Several old still sights and a couple of old homesteads dot the property.

A buddy of mine has several nice arrow heads and I have a fragment of another,...he found his along the logging roads after a rain, I found mine in a fresh plowed plot.

How would ya'll go about looking for artifacts?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2011)

Anywhere you can see the dirt. The more disturbed it is the better, especially after a rain. Banks, washouts, plowed areas. Artifacts can turn up in some surprisin` places.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anywhere you can see the dirt. The more disturbed it is the better, especially after a rain. Banks, washouts, plowed areas. Artifacts can turn up in some surprisin` places.



Thanks Nic, I was thinking about the banks for sure, I figure the indians hunted the same terrain that i hunt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Thanks Nic, I was thinking about the banks for sure, I figure the indians hunted the same terrain that i hunt.



Hard to tell what the terrain looked like thousands of years ago. In places it could have built up, and other places washed or worn down. I have had good luck on high spots close to a water source too, and any time I start to see flint chips, I slow down and look closer. You can train your eyes to pick out chacteristic patterns.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 9, 2011)

Rip, you can cover some ground in a new clearcut and walking the roads can be productive too.  Find the water source and look for flakes on high ground


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 9, 2011)

When it gets warm enough again you can search in the creek!!!Or you just take me along with you and I'll show you how


----------



## blackbear (Dec 9, 2011)

Field edges,cut timber land,edge of road beds,powerlines


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Rip, you can cover some ground in a new clearcut and walking the roads can be productive too.  Find the water source and look for flakes on high ground




Thanks Bow, I'll try that.

Do any of you guys dig in good looking areas?
p.s. this areas is full of quartz, large boulders and such...is quartz good for arrow heads?


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 10, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Thanks Bow, I'll try that.
> 
> Do any of you guys dig in good looking areas?
> p.s. this areas is full of quartz, large boulders and such...is quartz good for arrow heads?



Lots of points were made of quartz.  It's more difficult to knap so the quality of points usually isn't as good.  You might be at a quarry site and they've always been frustrating for me to look.  Tons of debris, not many artifacts.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 10, 2011)

If im scratchin a creek for arrowheads and not finding quartz cobble I'll find me a spot that has it......Quartz cobble and arrowheads go hand in hand.Find the cobble find the heads.


----------



## Fireaway (Dec 10, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> If im scratchin a creek for arrowheads and not finding quartz cobble I'll find me a spot that has it......Quartz cobble and arrowheads go hand in hand.Find the cobble find the heads.



what is quartz cobble?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 10, 2011)

Fireaway said:


> what is quartz cobble?



Its a quartz rock fragment thats been polished smooth by the water.....Best size is probably between 16 to 50 mm.See the pic with the arrowhead in my hand there's some cobble in there with it.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 11, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Lots of points were made of quartz.  It's more difficult to knap so the quality of points usually isn't as good.  You might be at a quarry site and they've always been frustrating for me to look.  Tons of debris, not many artifacts.



no signs of a quarry as far as I can tell.


----------



## Son (Dec 14, 2011)

No matter where you are, keep your eyes on the ground. Like snakes, arrowhead can be found most anywhere dirt has been disturbed or erroded. Found my last one while checking out  deer tracks. Not another chip around. It is four inches long.
Found about three weeks ago.


----------



## blackbear (Dec 26, 2011)

True,Arrowheads are everywhere,i found one in the city of smyrna  near a creek and another near downtown Hiawassee in a gravel parking lot !!! 
The smyrna head was a perfect ed size bird point black flint,Hiawasse was perfect and a larger Bear hunting type head of white quartz....just look you will find them anywhere!


----------

